# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Khách sạn 'trốn đời' dành cho những con mọt sách ở Nhật - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Khi đến Tokyo và Kyoto, bạn có cơ hội nghỉ ngơi và đọc sách tại một trong những khách sạn độc đáo nhất tại đây*



Cách đây tròn một năm, khách sạn mang tên "Book and Bed" chứa 1.700 cuốn sách khai trương đón khách tại thủ đô Tokyo. Thời điểm đó, mô hình vừa nghỉ dưỡng vừa đọc sách này nhận được sự hưởng ứng nhiệt tình của những vị khách thích yên tĩnh và ham đọc sách.



Để kỷ niệm một năm thành lập, ngày 2/12, khách sạn mở cửa chi nhánh thứ 2 ở Kyoto với quy mô lớn hơn, chứa tới 5.000 cuốn sách.



Sách và giá sách là thứ duy nhất bạn thấy ở khách sạn này. Đâu đâu cũng là sách, du khách sẽ được đắm chìm trong thế giới yên tĩnh gần như tuyệt đối để nghiền ngẫm các cuốn sách ở tất cả các thể loại.



Sách ở đây đa phần là tiếng Nhật và tiếng Anh nên khách nước ngoài cũng có thể vô tư sử dụng mà không gặp rào cản ngôn ngữ.



Phòng nghỉ được thiết kế dạng con nhộng, xen giữa các giá sách. Bạn sẽ nằm nghỉ giữa không gian nhỏ xinh, chỉ vừa một người nằm. Nếu thấy mỏi, bạn có thể tìm đến những chiếc ghế đệm phía bên ngoài.



Ánh sáng được điều chỉnh vừa đủ cho từng khu vực đọc sách, để không làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của những người khác.



Giá một đêm từ 39 USD. Đây thực sự là thiên đường cho những ai muốn "đi trốn cả thế giới", tìm đến một không gian chỉ có ta với sách.










_Theo ngoisao_

----------

